# NYU/USC/Emerson/etc.



## Dawn (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum (just stumbled upon it today!)... I'm a senior in HS waiting to go off to undergrad film school for production...
I got into NYU, USC, Emerson, and BU and I'm almost positive I'm going to NYU. Anyone else in a similar situation or have anything to tell me that will totally convince me (or the opposite) for NYU? I briefly considered choosing Emerson over NYU or possibly USC, but I kind of logistically crossed those two of the list mainly because I liked the NYU campus/school in general better than Emerson and it has more prestige (though that was hard because I loved the idea of the extracurriculars at Emerson), and I'm not really sure if I'm ready enough to move across the country and live somewhere I've only visited once for 4 days for USC (though of course that was hard becuase USC has such amazing facilities... gave me goosebumps)... Any commments on that would be pretty sweet too.
Thanks!

-Dawn


----------



## Cody Brown (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey, Congrats on all the acceptances! You certainly have the top notch to choose from. I am totally with you, I think NYU is really excellent and offers a great mix of academic and professional advantages. Were you accepted into Tisch or just their regular program? What about for USC?

I applied to Tisch at NYU as well and really would love to go (Columbia is my only other top choice). I am really anxious about hearing back, it should be soon if you have already received a letter. I am afraid they will reject me because of SATs and GPA. What were yours?

godspeed,

-cody

P.S. you can talk to me on AIM as well, it's faster.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Cody,

I did indeed get into Tisch and the Cinema school at USC... I also applied to Columbia (I'm assuming you're talking about the ivy league rather than the one in chicago, but I might be wrong) and thats the only school I haven't heard back from yet (though supposedly we should on Thursday @ 5 online). NYU decisions should come really soon for everyone, April 1st is their target date. I had a 1510 or 2160 on the SAT and a 96 weighted GPA, which was probably my saving grace for most of the schools haha. But hopefully my film work got me in as well! Good luck to you, let me know when you hear 

-Dawn


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 28, 2006)

Basically, NYU and USC are the two best film schools in the country, according to the industry and anyone you ask. Emerson and the up and coming Chapman are not far behind. I had to choose between Emerson and NYU, and it was agonizing because I love Boston, and my home is very close to there. If you have questions about NYU and how my first year has been, shoot me an email or IM. I'm glad to help you out with any info I can supply. CONGRATS, btw!


----------



## Cody Brown (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Dawn,

That's cool, your grades/sats are intimidating, ha. Yes, I meant the Ivy League Columbia (there is also a Columbia in hollywood). However, I am not applying to regular Columbia College, I am applying to Columbia's General Studies Program for part time studies (I am a web/print designer and music video director). So I would be really excited about going there for general education and doing my other work independently and professionally. The only problem is that I hear back from them in late April, if not May. 

Just curious, did you get an invite to the special Tisch gathering for their favorite applicants? My girlfriend got back a letter a few weeks ago and was accepted into their honors program and invited to this party in NYC! Also, did you get the letter back today? I hear they mass mail all decisions for Tisch so it might just be a matter of where you live to determine when you get a decision.

-cody


----------



## sam k (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm a senior in high school, and even though I'm waiting to hear back from 5 schools (one of them being nyu) I'm pretty sure I'm going to usc. I got into emerson and BU as well, if that indicates anything.
I would definitely recommend choosing nyu or usc, no offence to Emerson, but usc and nyu are just better (I won't go into to detail so I won't rub salt on old wounds). I agree that Nyu, usc, and Chapman are the top three schools. 
As for nyu vs usc, besides the obvious la vs. New York question the schools are just different.
Nyu's film program begins a semester earlier than Usc's (1st semester sophomore year making films as opposed to second) and nyu does require you to direct 1 or 2 more films.
Usc is more of a traditional college though, depending on whether you want that or not( Usc has sports and frats, nyu doesn't really have either).
Usc is probably cheaper overall if money is a factor: Usc gives out more aid than Nyu (Nyu is ranked by Princeton review as the worst school in the country for financial aid). Also at Nyu students pay for their own films, while Usc pays a lot more towards student productions.

As a whole it really is a personal choice, I think the technical and artistic film education is slightly better at nyu, but I think usc has better quality of life, or at least a more normal college experience.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 28, 2006)

Very good points. USC does take ownership of student work though. The other major difference is that NYU teaches a more independent filmmaking system, whereas USC prepares you for the Hollywood studio system, so it's a very personal preference.


----------



## Hoeks (Mar 29, 2006)

just graduated from tisch in January and I loved every second of it. I also know a lot of people who went to USC UG

I'd say both schools are top. USC is more intense because very few people will make big thesis films there as opposed to NYU where you pretty much WILL make a senior film if you do well and have a good script.

I'd say: NYU for undergrad and USC for Gradschool (I heard GREAt things aboout USC grad)

but what do I know


----------



## Dawn (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you everyone for you replies!

I did get an invitation to NYU event (how I know I was accepted) but not an honors program... I got invited to Saturday at the Square. I'm sorry my stats are intimidating haha I still can't believe my SAT score (it was a stroke of luck I say). 
The more I read about NYU vs USC, the more and more I like NYU, and it seems like I'd be happier in their program. And while I have debated long about whether I want a city or a campus experience, I feel like sports and frats are not for me. I can always transfer though, so I'm thinking of going with NYU and not worrying about it. As for NYU vs Emerson I'm having a tough time, because like titaniumdoughnut, I loooove Boston so much and I recently did a shadowing a student day there and had so much fun. However... it is clear that NYU overall is the better school. So I suppose... I'll just have to go with NYU! Gotta hear back that financial aid though... ha!

I like what Hoeks said about NYU undergrad and USC grad. Definite possibility, but I'm not sure whether I'll be going grad school or not, we'll have to see. Thank you so much everyone! 

-Dawn


----------



## MEEK (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey Cody B. I got into Tisch with really average scores, i had a total of like 1200 on my SATs and i'm pretty much a B student so yeah.. i have decent film experience and sent them this short 15 min film that was inspired by german expressionism and was a mix of stop motion and live action. guess they liked it enough. well, good luck to you and all that junk.


----------



## Chowderhead (Apr 17, 2006)

Did you recently get into Tisch?


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 17, 2006)

by the way...if you worry about frats and sports, you wont really have time for both in film school


----------



## Perry07 (Apr 17, 2006)

That's sweet Meek when did you apply for NYU? Yuo probably had a great essay or recommendation or something. 
If not, I hope they feel the same way about me, when i apply, since now colleges are getting more and more selective which i am totally not down with.


----------

